# Tropica Scaping Tools - Opinions?



## Tim Harrison (14 Aug 2015)

Anyone road tested Tropica's aquascaping tools yet? 
I'm in the market to replace my Chinese bay knock-offs and these look decent...
...and bonus...I won't have to re-mortgage to afford them...
Opinions welcome...


----------



## Sarpijk (14 Aug 2015)

If you don't mind me asking, what's wrong with the ''chinese bay'' ones Troi? Any particular reason you wish replace them?


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Aug 2015)

On the whole they have served me well over the years, but it's time they were replaced. The tweezers broke in half - wishbone style - and I've since drilled and riveted them back together...the rivets are now rusty, and the scissors have started to crush rather than cut. I think given my latest effort "S" shaped wave scissors are needed. Well that's my justification anyway and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Aug 2015)

Hi Troi, I have been impressed with these  Only used them for a couple of months.There Fab easy to hold and sharp 

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections/aquascaping-tools/products/wave-trimming-scissors-250mm


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Aug 2015)

Thanks Roy they are on my radar as well...and even cheaper still...hmm...choices, choices


----------



## tim (15 Aug 2015)

I'm really impressed with apfuk range of tools I've had most of mine for well over two years now scissors are still sharp tweezers are still in good shape,
My favourites for planting http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/sushi-pinsettes.html not the longest but really comfortable to work with.


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Aug 2015)

Thanks for the recommendation Tim, they look interesting...the choice is seemingly endless.


----------



## Andy Thurston (15 Aug 2015)

Tbh troy unless you buy ones with carbide blades the sharpness thing will be about the same, buy tools that feel good in your hand. About the breaking in half thing... well the Chinese never were any good at welding anything with any process. If it happens again shoot me a pm and I'll send you some stainless rivets.
I can't comment on particular brands because I'm biased


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Aug 2015)

Thanks Andy I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Aug 2015)

hey, i havent actually got any but when i was a freshwatershrimp a while back he had the whole range and they all felt great in the hand.  I do have the apfuk wave scissors which are awesome and  mostly have the Up tools which are great but Im due an upgrade/replacement and tropica ones will be the most likely contender.


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Aug 2015)

Thanks Iain...I was thinking they would be a name I could trust at a reasonable price.


----------

